# Help! Need transfers in 2 days!



## jharris0172 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys. I have got a big problem. A client wanted shirts made but never was sure as to what he wants. Now that he knows color and color of shirt he wants them by Friday and only a few to start. Who will do plastisol transfers quickly enough to help me out of this dilema?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds like a model customer that will provide years of trouble free business. Charge double or run and don't take rush work when you don't have the means to deliver. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We can provide that service. Custom Heat Transfers | PWCustom


----------



## jharris0172 (Jan 16, 2013)

I finally got this taken care of and will make sure I never face this problem again. Thanks everyone


----------

